# Western plow problem



## Michael338 (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi all,

I have a ultra mount on a 2001 ford 350. Started using it and the plow motor got stuck on, I had to unplug from the truck to stop it. I replaced the relay under the hood and was told that should do it, it did not. Again when I started it up it worked fine, but when after a minute or so of testing the plow, the motor got stuck on again, any suggestions?? Thanks!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Either one of two things.
1) the solenoid is bad again.
2) something is shorting out the signal wire to one of the small posts.

When it happens again, have a test light handy and test the 2 small pins. One is ground and the other is your signal power. If your not commanding it, it shouldn't have power.


----------



## Michael338 (Dec 20, 2015)

Thanks dieselss, Do you mean I may have got a bad new solenoid? 
When the pump is running, its screamin so I am not comfortable trying to test the posts as the pigtail is really warm from just 30 seconds of running.
Is there another relay in the pump or under the dash?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

When it's running, if you unplug the big 2 pin plug it'll stop, and you should still be able to test the solenoid. Or have someone operating the controller and you could be at the ready at the solenoid. Or if it's in a good spot, just hook the test light up and watch it while your operating the controller.
No, there is no other solenoid.
Did you get a plow solenoid? 4 pin?


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

If this is a multiplex plow with the solenoid in the plow, I would suspect the plow module. Have had one fail in this manner before.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

dont buy a cheap solenoid .make sure its a continuous duty. the cheap ones dont hold up


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

bliz&hinikerDLR;2077609 said:


> If this is a multiplex plow with the solenoid in the plow, I would suspect the plow module. Have had one fail in this manner before.


He said he replace the "relay" under the hood. If it was fleet flex what could he possibly change under the hood?

My assumption is that it's a older straight blade. How about more detail on plow?

By the best cell solenoid you can


----------



## Michael338 (Dec 20, 2015)

Yes its an old straight blade. 
I have not had a chance to test the new solenoid yet, I guess that could be the problem, its just that it is failing in exactly the same way, I start it and it works fine for a minute or two while I test it then she gets stuck on, it would be odd for the old and new solenoid to fail in the same manner, no? I replaced it once before so I know it was the correct solenoid. 
The guy at the auto parts store said there is a plug-in relay under the dash, I have not had a chance to look for it yet, all I remember under the dash is an in-line fuse.
Thanks


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Relay under the dash. Huh?
Again what solenoid did you get? Never said.


----------



## Michael338 (Dec 20, 2015)

Yes, he sold me the relay he says is under the dash, it is an actual Western plow plug in-line relay, but it may be for a newer style plow?

The solenoid was an aftermarket brand, can't remember the name brand, but yes I guess it would be called a 4 pin as it has 2 large and 2 small posts. 
I will have time to take another shot at the plow this afternoon.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm thinking a picture of this under dash relay. And the solenoid under the hood as well.
Was it a plow type solenoid or a "starter" type solenoid?


----------



## Michael338 (Dec 20, 2015)

This is what it looks like, I just google the part number on the receipt.
http://www.easternmarine.com/western-snowplow-hydraulic-cable-system-relay-1306310

Same here for the under dash relay - here they are calling it a headlight relay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-OEM-Wes...y-5-Spade-Terminal-61535K-61535-/171252075984


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

To be clear....unless a hack installed plow, there is nothing, nothing under the DASH Ever Except maybe where the red wire is connected to a 12v point.

And the harness running under dash to controller.

Do the headlights work, if so, why u need that?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

No.clue why you need that 5 pin relay?
Personally was never a fan of solenoid, not saying it's bad, just a little small IMO


----------



## Michael338 (Dec 20, 2015)

Yes I'm sure the guy at the auto parts store does not know what he is talking about. 
The plow was professionally installed by Regional Trucking.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Our original Western plows from the early 90's had that style relay to run the lighting only I believe. Do you have a module, if so you don't have a relay like that IMO.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Is this an old plow? No three or four port modules? When it stays on ya gotta check the small terminals at the solenoid for current. Its probably not it, but did ya try a new controller?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Michael338;2077771 said:


> Yes I'm sure the guy at the auto parts store does not know what he is talking about.
> The plow was professionally installed by Regional Trucking.


U in Chicagoland?


----------



## Michael338 (Dec 20, 2015)

The plow was bought new in 2001
I don't know what a 3 or 4 point module is.
They want $325 for a new controller and I hate to buy one just to find out its not the problem, although thats the only thing that makes sense at this point, btw the controller is original as well. Can a bad controller cause the motor to lock on?


----------



## Michael338 (Dec 20, 2015)

Yes west burbs of chicago


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Does the plow have three electrical plugs that plug into the truck, or two?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Michael338;2077766 said:


> This is what it looks like, I just google the part number on the receipt.
> http://www.easternmarine.com/western-snowplow-hydraulic-cable-system-relay-1306310
> 
> *These are junk... get a factory western one*
> ...





Michael338;2077923 said:


> The plow was bought new in 2001
> I don't know what a 3 or 4 point module is.
> They want $325 for a new controller and I hate to buy one just to find out its not the problem, although thats the only thing that makes sense at this point, btw the controller is original as well. Can a bad controller cause the motor to lock on?


This is what they are referring to as a 3 or 4 port module. By the year of 2001, and the part that you posted as a relay, it should be relay style. Your controller could be shorting out in the box, causing the motor to run. Next time it happens, try unplugging your controller in the cab and see if it stops or if the solenoid is sticking.. I have a bunch of those 6 pin controllers sitting around if you want to try a different one. If you need it, it will be cheap.

What town you in in west burbs?


----------



## roket77 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Check controller*

I had a similar issue and i unplugged controller and it stopped. hen i plugged it back in, it continued. I had a spare controller with me and used the other one and it worked fine. One of the buttons inside the controller was stuck in that was causing the constant power to motor. try another controller first before buying a new one.


----------

